# Exhaust options -> 5 cyl ?



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

I've got my exhaust off from the down-pipe back, as well as the rear axle beam, fuel talk, and fuel/brake lines while doing some rust rust repairs and brake/fuel line replacement - on my 88 Q sedan. 

So, now is the obvious time to replace my aging exhaust and I'm looking for suggestions. The stock Bosal setup was on it.. I was hoping hoping to find a setup that will add a bit more throat to the tone without being overly loud. Has anyone experimented with just removing either the resonator or muffler, and running just one or the other? My guess is that would be fairly loud..? 

I do have a hollowed out cat i've been wanting to try, not sure how much that will affect things either..? 

Any other suggestions on specific setups? I know i've heard i5's with nice exhaust note before, I just have no idea what they were running.. Thanks. 

Jason


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

i am running a resonator inplace of my cat and a performance muffler and the car sounds great for a little 1.8 4cyl car. not to loud or anything.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

You have a 5 banger in your '88 and it is going to be loud! Almost the same system as the Audi 4000 quattro. 
In my '88 QSW, I have a custom 2.5" hollowed cat back system with a TT inline resonator and a Flowmaster rear muffler with a turndown tip. 
Hollowed cats in the 5 cylinder sound like a exhaust leak with a loose rattle echo sound that is not that nice. You will loose a bit of low end as well. 
Sedans have different interior resonation noises compared to the wagons.


----------



## jlw (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips.. i figured it would be loud without one or the other.. 

How do you like TT/flowmaster setup? Which model flowmaster? 

Thanks


----------

